# The Smoking Meat Festival in Ville Platte, Louisiana



## shoneyboy (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not sure, but I thought that some other members may be interested in knowing that they will be holding a Smoking Meat Festival in Ville Platte, Louisiana on June 28-29, 2013 ….I am NOT affiliated with this festival (YET! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) nor do I know anything other than what I have read on the link, so I’m not trying to get free advertisement out of this. I just came across this yesterday, I thought it was cool and felt that some other members may be interested in knowing about it also. Here is the link http://www.smokedmeatfestival.com/News-and-Events.html  ShoneyBoy……


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey there Shoneyboy!  Wish I could go!

Kat


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm trying to free up some things so I can go myself.......But work seems to be getting the best of me these days.......SB


----------

